# need help please.



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i was wanting to try what i think is called livelining. ive seen some wieghts called claw sinkers but im not sure how to rig the hook and bait. i never see anyone fishin this method here so i figuered some of you guys would be able to help. how do you rig the hook and bait to the line once you have tied and casted the claw sinker and got it anchored. also what happens to the sinker when a fish hits does it stay on or come off? i no nothin about this so details would be appreciated.thanks for any help regarding this.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I cant type fer crap..so to keep it simple ya put coast lock swivel on anchor line, ...take a piece of wire an bend over swivel. put a couple egg sinkers on wire to help lower bait, then bend wire outward about 1" on both sides of sinkers. Then ya stick wire ends thru the swivel of the 6' leader of your fightin line, so when the fish hits it snaps of the wire, and the fish is on. Most use shower curtin hangers, clothes pins, rubber bands an other crap, but with the right wire you can find the right snap off tension ya want.
2ct.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the help man much appreciated. when you say egg sinker how big?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

also what keeps the bait on the fightin line from gettin tangled with the anchor line while you wait for the strike????


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

you can stack 2,3,or even 4 1oz. sinkers, whatever it takes to make it slide down proper. put a bead in the bottom of sinkers where you bend wire. even add a few on top so ya can tell that its "YOUR" rig you are lookin at...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

what keeps bait on fightin line from gettin tangled with anchor line while you wait for a strike?


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

clinder said:


> also what keeps the bait on the fightin line from gettin tangled with the anchor line while you wait for the strike????


I hope yer talkin pier fishin...
The whole idea is to have the live bait swimmin around in circles under the anchor line..The rig I described stays above the water. The fish snaps it off the wire, then you burn a blister on your thumb...


----------



## newellchunker (Jun 16, 2004)

*King Rigging*

clinder,

Here's an old link that will help you out better than anything (probably)  

http://www.avalonpier.com/tips/kingrig.html

Hope it helps, if not I'm sure that DD can help you out  

Later,
newellchunker


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> what keeps bait on fightin line from gettin tangled with anchor line while you wait for a strike?


 Shouldn't be a problem with fightin line getting tangled in anchor,because the wieght of the bait puts tension on the line and it can be tightened with the fighting reel. In short,gravity..

newellchucker left a pretty good link that should help.. I'd figure a lot of folks down your way to have used this rig..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

not alot on tybee beach is a little shallow for kings.but i new you guys could help me anyway.thanks a bunch


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7441

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7631&highlight=king+rigging

there's some good info on those threads.

Also, you can use kind of a bastradized version of a king rig with great success on spaniards with live finger mullet. Tie about a 3oz pyramid on a medium rod and reel. Toss it out. Then take a coastlock snap and tie about 4-6in of really light wire or 20-30lb flourocarbon on with a #6 treble or small single hook on the other end. Hook the mullet right behind the anal fin and slide him down. SPanish will tear it up, but you have to reel fast to catch the sinker up.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks guys for the help. bluerunner ill definatly try to downsize it for some spanish. that was my original reason for askin as they are more abundant here than kings. thank again.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*clyder..*

Ya might try an ole trick we use to do on Frisco Pier a lot of times.. Castnet a buncha small menhaden,mullet,or spot,really small,like 3" long.. Take a 3/0 or 2/0 livebait hook,tie on about 3' of flouro.. Go to the side of the pier that the wind is blowin away from so it will hold your bait out away from the pier.Try to put the bait into the deepest water you can find.. No swivels or wieghts just let the bait free swim.. The spainish never know what hit em,gaurantee.. This method caught some nice spainish for us yrs ago,and it also prevented many "shortstrikes" that you can often get pinnin when they feel the resistance from the pin.. Pinnin works well too,but this can at times be a good alternative.. Now go out there and catcha few,cause I gotta work.....


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

*heres some pics*

I too looked for a pin rig and a pin rig anchor in a bunch of the shops and finally found both. Oceans east 2 made up the pin rig for me ( think it was a whoppin 1.69 ) and they had the pin rig anchors there too ( 3.95 i think), but i picked up the anchor when i was down in the OBX at the avalon pier that has the how to guide on thier website for 2.95. here is the pics of both the rig and the anchor.

















Take one rod and throw out the anchor, then take the rig and clip it on the line with the coastlock snapswivel. I usually then take a 2ft metal leader with swivel built in at top and snap swivel at bottom and bend the pins of the rig close together, slide the top swivel of the leader into the 2 pins and let go. Now connect a 6/0 or 7/0 hook at the bottom and connect it to your metal leader and hook the live bait near the tail. Now slide the live bait and leader with the pin rig down the anchor line to the water. When a fish hits, it will pull the top swivel of your wire leader off the bent wire of the rig, and you can fight it as normal.
The sinker in the pin rig is 3/4 ounce and the bobber is a cork bobber ( close to inch and a half diameter ) with the insides removed.The rest is just 2 beads and a coastlock snapswivel and some thick springy wire ( the kind they make rigs out of ). You can make up the rig yourself from the picture if you cant find one easy.
I would think if you cant find the pin rig anchor ( nail sinker ) another sinker would work, but might not hold as well. Also,some people like to use a king mackeral rig instead of the 2 ft wire leader and hook.There ya go, was tough for me to find a easy guide for this myself anywhere on the web ( although the avalon pier guide did help alot )


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

BTT Old post but good reading


----------

